# Hello from Austria!



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, LuckyLady! I'm glad you found us. There are many members here from Australia! It's very cool . 

Well, nice to meet you! Have fun posting.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi there and Welcome!! ya there are quite a few from Australia actually! Hope you have a good time posting }


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

Hi there and thanks for the welcome  Maybe it was a little misunderstanding I'm not from Australia but from Austria (it's a small country in Europe) ... but nevermind


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

haha, that is a funny misunderstanding but anyway welcome and enjoy the ride


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

*Hello to Austria*

Hi Lucky Lady, 
I was born and raised in Germany, where about in Austria are you?


----------



## JokerGoddess (May 2, 2009)

satrider and lucky lady, I was also born and raised in Germany. ^_^ Nice to meet other Europeans on here!


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Hi to a neighbour from over the border to your east.


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

hi to you 3, too!

@satrider: I'm from vienna.

@kentucky: yea it's a funny misunderstanding  don't know why, but I've always got the problem in english forums that I have to explain that austria and australia are not the same... anyways, I don't really mind


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

LuckyLady you have a nice horse too!
I am from Holland living in Tunisia now.
Have fun posting and succes with your english, you 're doing fine!


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

As it's been a while since I've been here I thought I'd say hello again


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome back! what have you been up to?


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

Thank you! 

Where to start? 

I got a new - and much better - job 2 years ago , had some private stuff to deal with, started a new kind of sports - took a break from it - started again ?, ... and of course kept working with my mare Lucky ?


----------

